# Blade Runner 2049- Oh My God, that was Awful!!!



## JoeB131 (Oct 8, 2017)

Spoilers Maybe

In the ongoing tradition of Harrison Ford's Action heroes of the 1980's being really terrible dads, we have Blade Runner 2049, the sequel to 1982's Blade Runner.  

We meet a replicant cop named K who is of a new variety that doesn't rebel unlike those bad ones in the movies.  So he tracks down a Runaway Nexus 8, even though in the original movie, we were assured that Nexus 8's only had 4 year lifespans. During the course of this, they discover the bones of Sean Young's character from the original movie, along with the realization she had given birth. 

Our hero also has a relationship with a Hologram Girl for some reason. I guess so he is sad when she gets deleted later in the movie. 

If you are watching this movie to see Harrison Ford reprise his role as Deckard, you don't get to see him walking around like someone's confused grandpa until 2 hours into an interminably long movie. 

So they want to find the child of Deckard and Rachel because this is a replicant that can reproduce, which is supposedly more efficient than just growing them, for some reason. They say they need more replicants to colonize the outer colonies, but of course, there are plenty of people living in squalor, including a child labor sweatshop. 

I can't emphasize enough how long, boring, uninteresting this movie was. It's like they watched the original and still had no idea what made it a good movie.


----------



## SYTFE (Oct 8, 2017)

Aww man!  That's a bummer.  Was looking forward to it.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 8, 2017)

I was planning to wait for DVD or Netflix anyway.  I enjoyed the original well enough, but I wasn't clamoring for a sequel.


----------



## impuretrash (Oct 8, 2017)

Can't say Im surprised. For one, it got good reviews from the critics which is hardly ever a good sign, usually means it's pretentious and boring artsy-fartsy nonsense although for some reason the same reviewers rate comic book movies pretty high even drek like Doctor Strange.


----------



## fncceo (Oct 8, 2017)

Absolutely NO ONE was clamoring for a sequel.  

Total waste of film stock.


----------



## JoeMoma (Oct 8, 2017)

I liked the original BR. However, I was kind of surprised smoking would be so popular in the future.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 8, 2017)

Didn't get very good reviews


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 8, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Spoilers Maybe
> 
> In the ongoing tradition of Harrison Ford's Action heroes of the 1980's being really terrible dads, we have Blade Runner 2049, the sequel to 1982's Blade Runner.
> 
> ...



I'm disappointed.  I demand a second opinion.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 8, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Spoilers Maybe
> 
> In the ongoing tradition of Harrison Ford's Action heroes of the 1980's being really terrible dads, we have Blade Runner 2049, the sequel to 1982's Blade Runner.
> 
> ...



Remakes of movies, or reprising old films into sequels and things hardly ever works. Often they just don't get why the first film was successful.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 8, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoilers Maybe
> ...



I agree, but this thing is getting unusually spectacular reviews.  I'm curious why it's folded a bit, although at nearly three hours it's quite a haul, and LOTR it ain't.


----------



## yiostheoy (Oct 8, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Spoilers Maybe
> 
> In the ongoing tradition of Harrison Ford's Action heroes of the 1980's being really terrible dads, we have Blade Runner 2049, the sequel to 1982's Blade Runner.
> 
> ...


Sounds interesting to me.

Replicants that can reproduce is awesome.

I'll wait for the DVD to come out though and then I will buy it and catalog it in my library next to "Passengers" with the other futuresque movies.


----------



## yiostheoy (Oct 8, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Spoilers Maybe
> ...


It worked however for Pirates Of The Caribbean #5.  Great movie !!

Loved it !!


----------



## yiostheoy (Oct 8, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> I liked the original BR. However, I was kind of surprised smoking would be so popular in the future.


When that movie was made hookah's were cutting edge.

Now vaping is cutting edge.


----------



## yiostheoy (Oct 8, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> I was planning to wait for DVD or Netflix anyway.  I enjoyed the original well enough, but I wasn't clamoring for a sequel.


BR was crying for a sequel.

I'm surprised they waited so long before making one.

Now Ford is old and decrepit.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 8, 2017)

"Blade Runner 2049- Oh My God, that was Awful!!!"

That seems to be the consensus.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 8, 2017)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Blade Runner 2049- Oh My God, that was Awful!!!"
> 
> That seems to be the consensus.



This thread is actually the first time I've seen someone who saw the movie say bad things about it.  So far the few reviews or opinions I've seen have been overwhelmingly positive.  However, I haven't read all that much yet.  Over on the comicbookmovie.com website, the posters love the movie.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 8, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > "Blade Runner 2049- Oh My God, that was Awful!!!"
> ...



I remember some movie from a few years back, someone went to Mars, I forget the actual name. But the movie was panned massively. I watched it and thought it was actually okay. Critics like to have their power, and often get it wrong.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Oct 9, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



"Mission to Mars" with Gary Sinise?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Oct 9, 2017)

Roy Batty, Pris and Leon were Nexus 6


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 9, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



It's not just critics, it's regular moviegoers as well.  For example, IMDB has the movie rated 8.6/10.  Fandango fan rating is 4/5 stars.  Rotten Tomatoes audience score is 83%.  I think this could be a very good movie......for those who are looking for a slow, tense sci-fi drama.  Outside of that group, however.....perhaps it's just slow and long.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 9, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Spoilers Maybe
> 
> In the ongoing tradition of Harrison Ford's Action heroes of the 1980's being really terrible dads, we have Blade Runner 2049, the sequel to 1982's Blade Runner.
> 
> ...



Weren't they Nexus 6's in the original?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 9, 2017)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Roy Batty, Pris and Leon were Nexus 6



Yes, exactly.

It's likely that Rachel and (possibly) Deckard were Nexus 7s.


----------



## martybegan (Oct 9, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Spoilers Maybe
> 
> In the ongoing tradition of Harrison Ford's Action heroes of the 1980's being really terrible dads, we have Blade Runner 2049, the sequel to 1982's Blade Runner.
> 
> ...



So in the end Replicants are basically Skinjob Cylons from the reboot who are not as competent at rebelling?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 9, 2017)

I disagree with the OP, by the way. I thought it was excellent, although very long.

The theater I saw it in was also exceptionally loud - one of those "Dolby theaters", and the fact that the bass was heavy enough to shake my seat was a little distracting. Still, I thought it was great.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 9, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> It's not just critics, it's regular moviegoers as well. For example, IMDB has the movie rated 8.6/10. Fandango fan rating is 4/5 stars. Rotten Tomatoes audience score is 83%. I think this could be a very good movie......for those who are looking for a slow, tense sci-fi drama. Outside of that group, however.....perhaps it's just slow and long.



Here's the thing.  I am a fan of the original 1982 movie. Not when it first came out, and you had the awful theatrical version with the Harrison Ford voice overs he intentionally read in a monotone voice hoping they wouldn't use them.  (Of course, it so hard to tell with Ford, the guy is a stiff.) 






One of his least Stiff performances. 

this just dragged on and I have no commitment to any of the characters. I think the only one I liked was the hologram.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm debating whether to see it this week. Never saw the original.

Though I like Harrison Ford. He's self deprecating.

And there was a hilarious interview with him and Ryan Gosling on British TV.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 9, 2017)

Mindful said:


> I'm debating whether to see it this week. Never saw the original.
> 
> Though I like Harrison Ford. He's self deprecating.
> 
> And there was a hilarious interview with him and Ryan Gosling on British TV.



if you haven't seen the original, you'll have no clue as to what is going on. 

If you seen the original, you will have some clue as to what is going on, but it will still be an  unwatchable mess.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 9, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > I'm debating whether to see it this week. Never saw the original.
> ...



That bad?


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 9, 2017)

Mindful said:


> That bad?



Three hours of my life I can't get back!


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 9, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > That bad?
> ...



That describes a number of movies.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 9, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Well it's not Fast and Furious Fucked Up 5, which is a massive bonus.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 9, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



The Fast and Furious movies are bad, but not as bad as the Transformers movies.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 9, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Well, you've just pointed out the two most successful foreign movies in China. Beware, they'll just grow and grow as China gets richer and richer. It's what happens when you educated people without educating them.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 9, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



I'm not opposed to fairly mindless popcorn, summer-blockbuster style movies.  The Transformers movies are just poor quality even in that category.  I honestly don't know why they get so many asses in the seats; I would think audiences would both be tired of them and have better popcorn fare to watch.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 9, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



Why Transformers 5 Is Going To Be Just Fine At The Box Office, Despite Its Domestic Performance

"It hasn't been a great week for Michael Bay's _Transformers: The Last Knight_ here in the United States. The movie has not only received the worst reviews of the entire franchise (a fairly impressive feat, all things considered), but it's also on pace to have the worst domestic opening of the five films released so far."

Yep, Americans thought it was trash.

"the sci-fi franchise is still having no problem finding an audience in China. _Transformers 5_ just debuted in the country to the fourth biggest opening day in the country's cinematic history."

4th most popular film ever in China.

That's where the money is, that's what they're whoring themselves for. The US market won't matter much in the future.


----------



## idb (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm trying to get tickets tonight.
Here's hoping I disagree with you.


By the way...Deckard was definitely a Replicant in the original...the last scene makes that clear.


----------



## Montrovant (Oct 10, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



The US is still the biggest single movie market as far as I know.  Even were China to become the biggest, the US would still remain a close second IMO.  Barring a collapse of the US economy, the market will continue to matter.


----------



## JoeB131 (Oct 10, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> The US is still the biggest single movie market as far as I know. Even were China to become the biggest, the US would still remain a close second IMO. Barring a collapse of the US economy, the market will continue to matter.



I kind of agree, but the problem is when they change a movie as to not offend the Chinese.  

You know, like turning the Ancient One in _Doctor Strange_ into a White Woman because keeping him a Tibetan Monk like he was in the comic book would have offended China!


----------



## frigidweirdo (Oct 10, 2017)

Montrovant said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Montrovant said:
> ...



It will matter, but China will matter more. In the US they don't make movies they think will do well in the UK. They think about their main market. When China takes over that main market, they US will become less important.


----------



## Mindful (Oct 11, 2017)

For those who have seen it, here's a review:

‘Blade Runner 2049’: A Mexican in Los Angeles

I'm still debating whether to go to the cinema this weekend. Or wait till my next transatlantic flight, to watch it on video.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Oct 15, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> I liked the original BR. However, I was kind of surprised smoking would be so popular in the future.



Would you be surprised to learn that wasn't the real future?

The original Blade Runner was a truly GREAT movie, within its genre of course.


----------



## Rocko (Oct 15, 2017)

The movie was pretty terrible all in all.


----------

